# Horse reiki/communicator... Do you believe in it?



## heebiejeebies (5 March 2013)

Just a general thought really, a friend of mine was ecstatic tonight after a horse reiki woman came out to her yard. Apparently her mare (belonging to my extremely girly girl friend) wants a pink head collar and pink rugs and more.....





Carrots.


*rolls eyes* 

So, anyone here used one? Does anyone practice it?


----------



## MerrySherryRider (5 March 2013)

Have never paid or even asked for a Reiki healer to treat my animals, but have had treatments done when they were offered. Was very sceptical but  have to say that the results were remarkable.


 However, I wouldn't book an unknown practitioner because I'm not convinced that everyone has the ability needed to be effective.


----------



## heebiejeebies (5 March 2013)

Was it a 'horse psychic' to let your horse speak to you kind of thing or to heal injury or past abuse? I'm interested because I've had friends get them done and it was scarily accurate, but the friend I mention above... Well that was just too funny not to share haha


----------



## EmmasMummy (11 March 2013)

Horse Psychics...not so sure on that but hey, they said there used to really be horse whisperers/horsemen, so who knows. 

As for the Reiki - it does work on horses. My sister did some training in it and used to do my old horse.  God knows what she did but he was a loon for about a month afterwards. Moved amazingly but it was like he was a different horse.


----------



## brucea (12 March 2013)

I've used Isobel Hogton a few times - and she made a very big difference to one of ours when he was deep in laminitis and touch and go. Standing and moving around, interacting and determined kind of a difference.


----------



## charlyan (20 March 2013)

Have had Isobel Hogton to my guys a few times too. Very good and scarily accurate on certain things that I know were peculiar to my horse.


----------



## lachlanandmarcus (20 March 2013)

No I'm afraid I don't...)


----------



## Chestnuttymare (21 March 2013)

can i just say that reiki is a very different thing to communication. Reiki is healing of emotional and physical issues using energy. nothing to do with communicating or being an animal psychic. just saying. I have done reiki for animals for years and have seen excellent results. however, i am not here to defend reiki or convince anyone. we had a thread on this not so long ago actually.


----------



## MerrySherryRider (21 March 2013)

Chestnuttymare said:



			can i just say that reiki is a very different thing to communication. Reiki is healing of emotional and physical issues using energy. nothing to do with communicating or being an animal psychic. just saying. I have done reiki for animals for years and have seen excellent results. however, i am not here to defend reiki or convince anyone. we had a thread on this not so long ago actually.
		
Click to expand...

That's what I always thought, however the two people who offered to treat a couple of my horses and a dog did communicate. They were very good too.


----------

